
AMD shows off new triple core chips - dreemteem
http://news.techworld.com/personal-tech/3204464/amd-shows-off-new-triple-core-chips/?intcmp=nws-hm-l
======
jacquesm
I know this is absolutely irrational, possibly to the same extent as it is
irrational to feel weird about a 5 piston engine, but I really can't help
myself, I find three an 'odd' number of cores to have in a CPU.

Two, I'm fine with, four and eight are obviously better, but three ? It
doesn't feel quite right.

Of course there probably is absolutely no sound technical reason for that.

~~~
edu
I've the same feeling, though in a rational way it's completely possible,
feasible and w/o backsides (IMO). But feels... weird...

~~~
10ren
Upgrade to Ternary Computing! I'm waiting for the 3rd gen, 27 core processor.

Actually, there's precedent: the Cell processor (PS3) has 9 cores (though one
is redundant to increase yield).

~~~
bensummers
It's quite likely triple-core processors are quad-cores where one core failed
testing, for the same yield reasons as the Cell.

~~~
wmf
Hence the rise of "overcoring", the process of re-enabling the fourth core.

------
dchest
_Triple-core chips perform better than dual-core processors, but cost less
than quad-core chips._

Unbelievable!

